# Marine General Confined to Quarters for Contempt



## ThunderHorse (Nov 2, 2017)

Air Force colonel confines Marine general to quarters in USS Cole trial

Huh?


----------



## medicchick (Nov 2, 2017)

Why not add why.  He is/was held in contempt of court.



> Brig. Gen. John Baker has refused to testify or return lawyers to the case, attempting to tell the judge, Col. Vance Spath, that the war court’s attempt to try alleged terrorists who are not U.S. citizens had no jurisdiction over him, originally reported by the Miami Herald.


----------



## Gunz (Nov 5, 2017)

General Baker has filed an appeal.


----------

